# Hottest races



## WireSponge (Nov 16, 2015)

Which are your preferred races? Which are the most fuckable to you? 

Personally, I think that Arab and Persian women are the most attractive, but I'm also quite fond of southeast Asian women, especially Indonesians and Filipinos.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 16, 2015)

You are so lucky that this isn't in Deep Thoughts or News.

Also pretty much anything that's not too dark.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

Infidels are the most rapeable, definitely.


----------



## WireSponge (Nov 16, 2015)

Valiant said:


> You are so lucky that this isn't in Deep Thoughts or News.
> 
> Also pretty much anything that's not too dark.


There is a reason why I make threads here and not there.



Bertram said:


> Infidels are the most rapeable, definitely.


Infidels are not a race, dawg. They are every, the dirty goyim.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> There is a reason why I make threads here and not there.
> 
> 
> Infidels are not a race, dawg. They are every, the dirty goyim.


Infidels might as well be a race, though.


----------



## Locksnap (Nov 16, 2015)

gnomes


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

Locksnap said:


> gnomes


midgets


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Nov 16, 2015)

I like white girls, and Asians. But I'm kinda weird about my Asian preferences. Like, they have to be a certain degree of Asian for me to find them attractive. It's hard to explain, really, but there _is_ definitely such a thing as "too Asian."


----------



## Tranhuviya (Nov 16, 2015)

If you have the hots for anything but a pure-blood Aryan, you are a degenerate.


----------



## nyess (Nov 16, 2015)

hottest race ever 



Spoiler


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 16, 2015)

The most attractive race is the anime race


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

Darwin Watterson said:


> I like white girls, and Asians. But I'm kinda weird about my Asian preferences. Like, they have to be a certain degree of Asian for me to find them attractive. It's hard to explain, really, but there _is_ definitely such a thing as "too Asian."


You better be white.


----------



## Locksnap (Nov 16, 2015)

ogrillons


----------



## WireSponge (Nov 16, 2015)

I would like to preface this by saying I like the idea of fucking dogs.






Dogs.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Nov 16, 2015)

Bertram said:


> You better be white.


Well, technically, I'm orange. You know, being a fish and all.

Non-autistic answer: Yes, I'm white


----------



## Bogs (Nov 16, 2015)

Tour de France


----------



## Red (Nov 16, 2015)

Furries


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 16, 2015)

elves


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 16, 2015)

Cis people


----------



## Overcast (Nov 16, 2015)

White girls, Asian girls, and Latina girls for me.

...

Oh yeah, and horses.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 16, 2015)

white people and some asians


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

Anybody here who says "white" better be white.


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 16, 2015)

Bertram said:


> Anybody here who says "white" better be white.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

DuskEngine said:


>


I don't blame you, you guys normally masturbate to cows.


----------



## exball (Nov 16, 2015)

There's not really a race I'm not attracted to. If I had to pick a favorite I guess it would be white.


----------



## Asmik Otaku (Nov 16, 2015)

Asians.
I like my women like I like my Barbie dolls. 98% plastic and made in China.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 16, 2015)

I like women of all races. Except for gross, kinky-haired negroes like @Crickets  of course.


----------



## yasscat (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't necessarily have a preference, but I guess if you look through my ~history~, you'd see a lot of Indian women, a few Native women, a few black women here and there, and only two white women.


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 16, 2015)

Niggers, kikes, wops, abbos, and spics.
In that order.


----------



## yummy hand sanitizer (Nov 16, 2015)

Orcs


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 16, 2015)

Teenage mexican girls are the single greatest gift to the human race


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> Teenage mexican girls are the single greatest gift to the human race


"It is an offense in Western Australia to sexually penetrate a person under the age of _16."
_


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 16, 2015)

Bertram said:


> "It is an offense in Western Australia to sexually penetrate a person under the age of _16."_


I live in Victoria

Also, your point?


----------



## Bertram (Nov 16, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> I live in Victoria
> 
> Also, your point?


Keep your lustful koala in Mexico, the age of consent there is 12


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 16, 2015)

The hottest races are those desert rally races.
Or when the cars catch fire.


----------



## Save Goober (Nov 16, 2015)

Asians


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 16, 2015)

They're all the same temperature in an oven.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 16, 2015)

I like burning coal.


----------



## Bugaboo (Nov 16, 2015)

I was going to answer seriously but on a topic like this who the fuck cares


Turtles


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 16, 2015)

Hot dads.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 16, 2015)

Mexicans apparently


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Nov 16, 2015)

Northeast Asian women.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 16, 2015)

I've once heard White and Japanese referred to as the "sissy races" by some gay on a porn site who was probably touching himself as he wrote it. Regardless, sissy Whites and Japs.


----------



## homewrecker (Nov 17, 2015)

Momma loves Hispanics and Asian men. Specifically mexicans and Spanish Hispanics, and Japanese, Korean and Chinese Asians.


----------



## GG Allin (Nov 17, 2015)

White men. Preferably with long (blonde) hair. And some Arab men.

Same with women, long hair, but no blondes. I'm oddly repulsed by women with blonde hair.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 17, 2015)

50% Mexican
20% Native American 
12.5% Chinese
7.5% Norwegian
5% Arab
2.5% Indian
1.5% Italian
1% Black


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Nov 17, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> View attachment 58885



Where Donkey's bitch ass at?


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 17, 2015)

NO DARKIES!




.....ok yeah darkies.


----------



## Conrix (Nov 17, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> View attachment 58885


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 17, 2015)

I would have to say that I personally think Elves are one of the hottest races, followed by halflings because I would totally date a halfling. I think halflings would have a real fun personality.


----------



## Soew (Nov 17, 2015)

acceptable:
white, light-skinned Asian (not including Han)
unacceptable:
light-skinned East Indian, Hispanics, Han
gross:
light-skinned blacks, Jews, Arabs, dark-skinned Asians, North American natives, Slavs
abominations:
South+Centeral American natives, Abbos, dark-skinned blacks, Eskimos


----------



## Bogs (Nov 18, 2015)

1/32 Cherokee


----------



## John Titor (Nov 18, 2015)

Bogs said:


> Tour de France


This. Why did it have to be held in Summer?


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Nov 18, 2015)

Japanese, cause I'm a filthy weeaboo.


----------



## Chris did nothing wrong (Jan 3, 2017)

Is it racist that I only wear condoms when fucking Serbs?


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 3, 2017)

Krogan.


----------



## millais (Jan 3, 2017)

Chris did nothing wrong said:


> Is it racist that I only wear condoms when fucking Serbs?


Better not to contaminate the wholesome purity of the Serb race with your Ustase seed.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 3, 2017)

Abbos OFC


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 3, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Abbos OFC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW


You say that as a joke but girls that are like 1/4 abbo a lot of the time are hot af


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 3, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> You say that as a joke but girls that are like 1/4 abbo a lot of the time are hot af



try 1/32 maybe


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 3, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> Teenage mexican girls are the single greatest gift to the human race


Update: i have yellow fever now and there is no going back



Dynastia said:


> try 1/32 maybe


Well i can never really know because they all lie about it for centrelink purposes.


----------



## DNJACK (Jan 3, 2017)

you mean they look like meth addicts. Attractive to some, I guess.


LikeicareKF said:


> You say that as a joke but girls that are like 1/4 abbo a lot of the time are hot af


----------



## 2F5L5XG (Jan 4, 2017)

Goblins.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm partial to all races, but they have to be hot.

No fats or uggos. Idk care what color just be attractive. 

It's like asking what flavor of ice cream I like. I like them all but theyre all still ice cream. Just don't give me ice cream that has too much fat or has dirt in it.


----------



## gaybashing<3 (Jan 13, 2017)

the races where the ladies shit themselves and bleed from the nips.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 14, 2017)

That Formula 1 track in Dubai looks like it gets more than a little warm, for sure


----------

